# Blue foam



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in So. Cal., and this stuff is impossible to find out here. Anyone know of a good place to order small amounts of this? I'm looking for maybe (2) 3' X 3' sheets.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It's made by Dow, but Corning also makes it, usually in pink. You should look for 'find a dealer' at their websites....maybe? Also, and I could be flat wrong about this, but I have only ever seen the blue stuff come in 8' lengths, but in widths of 2' and 4'. Thicknesses vary from 1" to over 3" if I recall.

Even so, your big box hardware store has it in their national inventory as they do sell it in Wisconsin. They do have a supplier, and perhaps they can hook you up to that by searching their database locally. Call that outfit and they'll tell you if they have a regional distributor and retailers.

It occurs to me that most states have large communities in higher elevations where there is frost and snow, and they would almost certainly have built homes with furnaces and R30 wall insulation at a minimum. So, they must have some places where it is available not more than a couple of hours from you..........? Mebbe?


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Good thinking, San Bernardino mountains are about 30 miles away with Big Bear, and Lake Arrowhead. I'll hunt a hardware store there and give them a call.


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

South West is a bad place to find foam board, good luck, I haven't found a source.

Fred


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've seen it in blue, green, and pink. Another suggestion would be to ask a siding company or concrete contractor. It is also used a lot in exterior stucco work.They use a lot of the stuff and might have some they would sell.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I looked around and behind stuff, and found enough 1" blue foam from my last layout to do the 30" X 72" I'm planning on now. So no worries.


----------

